# This Year's NFL Free Agency is CRAZY



## mr drinky (Mar 12, 2015)

So many big names moving all over: Revis, Unger, Graham, Bradford, Foles, Gore, Murray, McCoy, Suhand others and Adrian Peterson will be next in all likelihood. Also Harvin and Evan Mathis. 

Then the surprise retirements: Jason Worilds, Jake Locker, Patrick Willis

It's been interesting. 

k.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 12, 2015)

You didn't think Maurice Jones Drew retiring was surprising? I think Cutler is tweeting him right now.


----------



## panda (Mar 12, 2015)

i love it, i have the worst case of football withdrawal this off season. cant wait to see where AP lands.

i want my redskins to trade RG3 for Bradford and draft a stud defensive player, dont care who who ever is best available (but hoping for leonard williams)


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah it has been a crazy off season. I am a eagles fan i dont know if i should be happy sad pissed. All i know is in Chip we trust. :S


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 12, 2015)

I predict a Raiders Vs 49ers superbowl and a Giants VS A's world series...

Can we get a battle of the bay of the century?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 12, 2015)

harlock0083 said:


> You didn't think Maurice Jones Drew retiring was surprising? I think Cutler is tweeting him right now.



I forgot about that one.

k.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Yeah it has been a crazy off season. I am a eagles fan i dont know if i should be happy sad pissed. All i know is in Chip we trust. :S



Now is a good time to be an Eagles fan. I personally love Chip's moves. Kinda surprising that neither of his QBs(Sanchez or Stafford) are running QBs.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2015)

As a Saints fan Im loving what our front office is doing. Were basically auctioning off what many people thought were important parts of the team in order to have a more complete 53 man roster. I really cant wait till the draft either.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 13, 2015)

I know virtually nothing about the NFL, but it's been in the news here because one of our top Rugby League players has signed with the SF 49ers. I'll be interested to see how he goes switching codes. His name is Jarryd Hayne


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I know virtually nothing about the NFL, but it's been in the news here because one of our top Rugby League players has signed with the SF 49ers. I'll be interested to see how he goes switching codes. His name is Jarryd Hayne



Ive watched some of his tape. That will be an interesting development.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 13, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Now is a good time to be an Eagles fan. I personally love Chip's moves. Kinda surprising that neither of his QBs(Sanchez or Stafford) are running QBs.



With a boat load of RBs now, I guess it doesn't matter 

k.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 13, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Now is a good time to be an Eagles fan. I personally love Chip's moves. Kinda surprising that neither of his QBs(Sanchez or Stafford) are running QBs.



I don't think you want Bradford running around. He seems kinda injury prone.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm glad he isn't a running qb. The shelf life of a running qb sucks.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 13, 2015)

And now my Vikings acquired Mike Wallace from the Dolphins. Didn't see that one coming either.

k.


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2015)

bills offense is getting interesting, imagine if they get a decent TE and QB to round out the lineup of watkins, woods (he's gonna be highly under rated and watch out for his USC running mate down in jax marqise lee), harvin, mccoy. sounds more like a madden roster.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 14, 2015)

panda said:


> bills offense is getting interesting, imagine if they get a decent TE and QB to round out the lineup of watkins, woods (he's gonna be highly under rated and watch out for his USC running mate down in jax marqise lee), harvin, mccoy. sounds more like a madden roster.



I was high on woods, marquis lee (though not with the Bills), and of course had a fair share of love for Harvin. I even still root for Da'Rick Rogers -- though he is now with the Chiefs. I thought he was going to turn it around in Buffalo -- oh well. He did well in Indy until the DUI. Now the Bills have Matt Cassel and Jerome Felton too. I find myself rooting for the Bills whenever they play. 

k.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2015)

not sure felton's gonna be of much use in buffalo, mccoy runs best out of single back formation. why were you a fan of rogers?? i only root for the bills when they play against the pats. i became a redskins fan because i'm from new england and the first game i ever saw on tv was ne vs was so naturally everyone was rooting for the pats and i said 'why is nobody rooting for the indians? they're gonna be my team!'


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 14, 2015)

panda said:


> why were you a fan of rogers??



I wanted my Vikes to get him the year he came out in the draft. Monster talent with some off-field issues, then he went undrafted and the Bills nabbed him, so I just keep tabs on him -- always hoping things get straightened out and he has a monster year to match his talent. 

k.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2015)

mr drinky said:


> And now my Vikings acquired Mike Wallace from the Dolphins. Didn't see that one coming either.
> 
> k.



Bridgewater will do good next year. Trust in Norv. I felt so bad for you guys last year, losing AP to suspension, CP forgetting how to be a reciever at the pro level, Gerhart with his injuries.


----------



## panda (Mar 15, 2015)

gerhart was in jax last year. mckinnon was the viking having injury issues.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 15, 2015)

panda said:


> gerhart was in jax last year. mckinnon was the viking having injury issues.



Not gerhart...I meant to say rudolph.


----------



## panda (Mar 15, 2015)

whats with all these TEs that cant stay healthy. pitta cameron rudolph even graham has had injuries and obviously gronk.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 15, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Bridgewater will do good next year. Trust in Norv. I felt so bad for you guys last year, losing AP to suspension, CP forgetting how to be a reciever at the pro level, Gerhart with his injuries.



Yeah, it was even worse than that. Lost both starting right guard and right tackle and our starter/backup QB Cassel too. It was a mess. I'm actually quite happy we got to 7-9. Most vikings fans see that as a successful year considering the injuries, new coach, and AP situation. With AP, we definitely would have won 3 more games and been a 10 win team.

I wonder about CP. He is very good with Adrian in the backfield, but less so when double teamed. I also think he had a tough time adapting to Norv's very complex offense. Bill Musgrave's previous offense was on one index card. Norv probably has a full rolodex. He's apparently working with a couple of people this off season to improve things. 

k.


----------

